# Bang Bang Turkey



## wasabi woman (Nov 26, 2004)

saw Nigella Lawson make this on the Tony Danza Show.  Not only does it have the right name, but it looked great!  This one's for you BangBang!

BANG BANG TURKEY 


FOR THE BANG BANG SAUCE: 
2 teaspoons peanut oil 
3 tablespoons smooth peanut butter 
2 tablespoons Chinese chile bean sauce 
1 tablespoon superfine sugar 
1 tablespoon soy sauce 
1 ½ tablespoons Chinese black vinegar 
2 tablespoons water 

FOR THE SALAD: 
3 cups cold shredded turkey 
1 medium head iceberg lettuce (6 cups) finely shredded 
½ cup fresh cilantro, chopped 
½ cup fresh mint, chopped 
4 ounces cucumber 
1 scallion 
To make the sauce, heat the oil in a small saucepan, and let it cool. Pour it into a bowl, add the remaining ingredients and stir or whisk to make a smooth, thickly runny paste. That's it. And you can make it in advance and leave in a jam jar or bowl covered with plastic wrap for at least a week. 

Arrange the shredded lettuce over the base of a large flat plate, then sprinkle the chopped cilantro and mint over the top. Drip 4-5 tablespoons of bang bang sauce over the lettuce and herbs and, in a smallish bowl, add 4 tablespoons to the turkey strips, turning them in the sauce until they are well coated. 

Arrange the peanutty turkey strips in a rough line down the middle of the salad, and then just peel and deseed the cucumber and cut into fine strips. Halve the scallion and finely slice that too in long strips, then sprinkle both over the turkey. Dribble over a tablespoon or so more of sauce and your exertions are over. Makes 4-6 servings. 

Per serving: 140 calories (40% from fat), 6.5 g fat (1.4 g saturated, 2.9 g monounsaturated), 16.6 mg cholesterol, 12.9 g protein, 8.9 g carbohydrates, 2.2 g fiber, 842.1 mg sodium.

Happy leftovers!


----------



## Audeo (Nov 26, 2004)

Hmmmmmmmm.....

The ironies in life!

The recipe darned sure looks good, too!


----------

